# Digital Performer 10.13 update?



## T-LeffoH (Oct 18, 2020)

Has anybody downloaded/installed this yet and experienced any major issues? i.e. VE-Pro issues or third-party plugin problems


----------



## sydcomposer (Oct 18, 2020)

Running well here. Fixed a lot of bugs. One or two random crashes but no showstoppers.

If you rename the Application to (eg) "Digital Performer 10.12", then 10:13 will install as "Digital Performer" and you can have both versions available. Easy to go back if you need.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 18, 2020)

sydcomposer said:


> Running well here. Fixed a lot of bugs. One or two random crashes but no showstoppers.
> 
> If you rename the Application to (eg) "Digital Performer 10.12", then 10:13 will install as "Digital Performer" and you can have both versions available. Easy to go back if you need.



Just curious, which bugs were you encountering in 10.11?


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 23, 2020)

Following.


----------



## sndmarks (Oct 23, 2020)

It's been running well here for the last two days or so


----------



## mscp (Oct 23, 2020)

Are you all using Macs? I really want to try DP for Windows but I'm being a bit of a wuss about it. lol.
I would love to go back to using DP-only features.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 23, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> Are you all using Macs? I really want to try DP for Windows but I'm being a bit of a wuss about it. lol.
> I would love to go back to using DP-only features.



yes -- Mac

You using PC with DP?


----------



## mscp (Oct 23, 2020)

JohnG said:


> yes -- Mac
> 
> You using PC with DP?



I'd like to *try* DP for windows, but wondering if anyone in this thread is using it on W10. I'm not a Mac user anymore. I miss one feature which I forgot the name of. Something related to having multiple sequencer windows in one project.


----------



## mscp (Oct 23, 2020)

I miss one feature which I forgot the name of. Something related to having multiple sequencer windows in one project. But I'm a little weary about switching because I've heard from multiple sources that DP on Windows is a major pita to deal with.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 23, 2020)

A LOT of bug fixes. The changelog is in the installer.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 23, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> Are you all using Macs?



I use Windows. And no, DP isn't the most stable there.


----------



## mscp (Oct 23, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I use Windows. And no, DP isn't the most stable there.



That's too sad. I really want to go back to using DP's chunks, but I will not cave and go back to a Mac (unless they stop screwing things up).


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 23, 2020)

This is such a shame that this project is effectively almost dead. This is a Monster of DAW world. Almost every feature you see these days in other DAWs, came from this piece of software art.

If only they made a complete update(actually it needs to be rethought(especially workflow) and rewritten from scratch), It would've ended all those DAW wars🤧

Let's hope one day Studio one becomes a modern version of Digital Performer. 😉


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2020)

Dude, DP is not "effectively almost dead".

Far from it, mate.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 23, 2020)

Phil81 said:


> That's too sad. I really want to go back to using DP's chunks, but I will not cave and go back to a Mac (unless they stop screwing things up).


I'd try it on your computer, on my it's almost as stable or unstable as Studio One. It's usable, but Live and Bitwig never crashed on the samé laptop (I don' t remember Live crashing the last decade).



Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Let's hope one day Studio one becomes a modern version of Digital Performer. 😉


With the use of the arranger track they missed that goal by miles already. And I don't think that Presonus rewrites S1 from scratch now (with a clip launcher they'd at least have some sort of a way more usable arranger feature, so maybe they will implement that).


----------



## pinki (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> This is such a shame that this project is effectively almost dead. This is a Monster of DAW world. Almost every feature you see these days in other DAWs, came from this piece of software art.



Don’t agree ’dead’ but I fear it is heading that way sometimes.

I have used DP exclusively for 20 years. I have tried other DAWS but nothing comes close. I love it. But there are a HUGE number of things that needed fixing this last six months all acknowledged by Motu (e.g automation not chasing). 
And that’s why I worry. It takes them over 6 MONTHS to bring out an update. Motunation forum is a ghost town. I feel DP slipping away.😩

I cannot wait to see the list of fixes and praying the multitude I have reported are on there 🙏


----------



## JonS (Oct 24, 2020)

pinki said:


> Don’t agree ’dead’ but I fear it is heading that way sometimes.
> 
> I have used DP exclusively for 20 years. I have tried other DAWS but nothing comes close. I love it. But there are a HUGE number of things that needed fixing this last six months all acknowledged by Motu (e.g automation not chasing).
> And that’s why I worry. It takes them over 6 MONTHS to bring out an update. Motunation forum is a ghost town. I feel DP slipping away.😩
> ...


Motu still has the best tech support of any DAW manufacturer as well.


----------



## mscp (Oct 24, 2020)

JonS said:


> Motu still has the best tech support of any DAW manufacturer as well.



Glad you say that. Everybody else seems/seemed to have/had major issues with them.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2020)

I have had good support from MOTU.

Besides, I am actually stunned at the lengthy list of fixes in this last release. It is wonderful to see a company spend resources on making an existing product better instead of just adding features.


----------



## pinki (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes good support, agreed. 

List of fixes is long- cannot imagine how complicated it is to implement. But...still several I know of are missing.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> I'd try it on your computer, on my it's almost as stable or unstable as Studio One. It's usable, but Live and Bitwig never crashed on the samé laptop (I don' t remember Live crashing the last decade).
> 
> 
> With the use of the arranger track they missed that goal by miles already. And I don't think that Presonus rewrites S1 from scratch now (with a clip launcher they'd at least have some sort of a way more usable arranger feature, so maybe they will implement that).



I assume PreSonus decided to go with their Show Page in regard of "Live" performance.

And they actually can add fundamental changes to their software. I watched an interview with main devs of the DAW and they said that, developing Studio One, they've made sure they'll be able to add and change anything in the future(for example, when there is a new tech, method, standart, instrument etc. in the industry). Of course nobody can tell if they were telling the truth, but I don't see any reason not to trust them(why would they lie anyway...).


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

Monkey Man said:


> Dude, DP is not "effectively almost dead".
> 
> Far from it, mate.


Oh, man, I wish it was true. But for newcomers taking DP as an option makes no sense. It is still alive because of old school guys, who have built their entire studios and job in general around DP long time ago and they don't see the point to spend... I don't know, a month or two? - to switch. And people who are in between old school and newcomers also don't see why would they use this DAW as they come from other DAWs, which are much more intuitive and stable. Can you imagine someone going to DP after Studio One? The poor guy would've killed himself in a week or two.

Long story short, I wish nothing but the best for this DAW. It is truly a legend that created the biggest impact on music and sound production in the last 50 years. I would go as far as calling it a "penicillin of modern audio and music production". 😎


----------



## pinki (Oct 24, 2020)

I wouldn't say DP is unstable, far from it.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

pinki said:


> I wouldn't say DP is unstable, far from it.



How far in your case?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2020)

@Faruh Al-Baghdadi 

What are you talking about? I have written about eight hours of orchestral music with DP in the last couple of years. It is stable. It is efficient. It does everything you could wish for when it comes to film, TV or game work.

I'm on a game project and a theatrical piece next.

It's fine if you prefer another DAW -- knock yourself out. Most people find the DAW they use "more intuitive" than alternatives; that's natural. Given its stability, its recently-added "Clips" feature, the "Chunks" feature which I think is still unique to DP, and its second-to-none tempo and timing tools, it is simply inaccurate to suggest that DP is weaker, overall, than the other DAWs.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

JohnG said:


> @Faruh Al-Baghdadi
> 
> What are you talking about? I have written about eight hours of orchestral music with DP in the last couple of years. It is stable. It is efficient. It does everything you could wish for when it comes to film, TV or game work.
> 
> ...



Well, I used it on Mac once, but then I switched to Windows and on the OS it is simply unusable. 
Not sure about Mac - I always see mixed commenst on the issue. 

But stability is not the main issue with Digital Performer. The workflow itself is pretty outdated. You have to make too much extra moves(compared to other DAWs) to get something done. Just try Studio One, for example. Try to work with their midi editor, with their routing and so on.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2020)

@Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Since you clearly don't use DP, you might consider avoiding blanket statements like that. Like (presumably) other DAWs, you can customise numerous operations into a single key, or a key switch combination.

There may be things that at first appear more efficient in other DAWs and, of course, each one has its focus. But DP is extremely customisable and has been for as long as I can remember. 

No doubt there are areas for improvement in any software, but the latest version is absolutely ace.


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> How far in your case?


I own all major DAWs and quite some minor ones, too, and use 3 workstations and 2 laptops for music and software development.
All of them have crashed quite the same number of times on Mac and Win 10.

I really envy people who say that they never experienced a crash. I even have a Mac where you cannot use Studio One ... it will crash as soon as you open a project even though the project works fine on the computer right next to it. (I'm trying to give some perspective)

DP 10.11 worked as good as all the others on Mac and Win 10.
I have just installed DP 10.13, so I cannot comment on stability of that version.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

JohnG said:


> @Faruh Al-Baghdadi
> 
> Since you clearly don't use DP, you might consider avoiding blanket statements like that. Like (presumably) other DAWs, you can customise numerous operations into a single key, or a key switch combination.
> 
> ...



I used to use it alongside with Logic. It was long time ago. But like I said I used it on Windows a couple years ago and nothing has changed from workflow perspective. All those macros, scripts, actions, tags and so on, don't do the job as good as more modern options. 
And ofcourse I can make "statements like that". I've the entire manual and tried to find reasons to keep using it. As you can see, I failed. 

Man, if you like to use it, good for you. But I would never recomnd it to newcomers or anybody else, who never used it before for a long period of time.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 24, 2020)

Actually I prefer almost everything in DP to S1 (virtual racks, chunks, the clip launcher as a really good looper - and Polar already has been been great - DP's clippings, ...). My main problem is that it doesn't like some plugins on my computer like Engine (Best Service) and some other, minor ones (at least you can ). And that you always have to load Soundbites into the panel first is also a minor annoyance.

I would certainly not call the workflow of S1 something new or different to that of DP (or Logic or Cubase or Reaper or Cakewalk).
FL Studio, Reason and Ableton/Bitwig really have innovative and different ways to do things (I don't like the way Fl Studio or Reason work though .


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

Bohrium said:


> I own all major DAWs and quite some minor ones, too, and use 3 workstations and 2 laptops for music and software development.
> All of them have crashed quite the same number of times on Mac and Win 10.
> 
> I really envy people who say that they never experienced a crash. I even have a Mac where you cannot use Studio One ... it will crash as soon as you open a project even though the project works fine on the computer right next to it. (I'm trying to give some perspective)
> ...



Yes, this is true that all DAWs have their problems in this regard. But with DP it was literally everyday. Literally. Like I said to a previous guy, I tried hard to convince myself to stay on the DAW, I've read 100s of not 1000s of pages of all kinds of forums looking for best set-ups and solutions for common problems, watched trillions of videos and, like I mentioned, I've read the manual, trying to find out what was wrong in my case. Every time it was something new - today it's certain plugin, tomorrow it is a synth, next day it's something else. I even update my computer completely just for this exact reason - to stay on DP. I even gave up on certain plugins, which were constantly crushing DP. It didn't help and I gave up.




ReleaseCandidate said:


> Actually I prefer almost everything in DP to S1 (virtual racks, chunks, the clip launcher as a really good looper - and Polar already has been been great - DP's clippings, ...). My main problem is that it doesn't like some plugins on my computer like Engine (Best Service) and some other, minor ones (at least you can ). And that you always have to load Soundbites into the panel first is also a minor annoyance.
> 
> I would certainly not call the workflow of S1 something new or different to that of DP (or Logic or Cubase or Reaper or Cakewalk).
> FL Studio, Reason and Ableton/Bitwig really have innovative and different ways to do things (I don't like the way Fl Studio or Reason work though .



Yeah, it's not new at all. Nobody claimed it. The point of S1's workflow is that they took "classic" and made it as simple and streamline as possible. This is the reason of its popularity - nothing revolutionary, just a better version of classics. And this is why it's so easy to swtich to the DAW.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> It was long time ago.



Ah.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Ah.



Nothing has fundamentally changed. And, like I said, I tried it on windows relatively recently. I wrote a whole comment about my experience.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 24, 2020)

You don't seem to know DP very well or you wouldn't write what you did. The program has leapt in the last couple of years.

This is about v10.13 so maybe, instead of insisting you are right about a program that you either don't use or don't use regularly, you should drop it. It is clear that you are unfamiliar with the last few years' developments and I am not interested in educating you about them.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

JohnG said:


> You don't seem to know DP very well or you wouldn't write what you did. The program has leapt in the last couple of years.
> 
> This is about v10.13 so maybe, instead of insisting you are right about a program that you either don't use or don't use regularly, you should drop it. It is clear that you are unfamiliar with the last few years' developments and I am not interested in educating you about them.



¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pinki (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> All those macros, scripts, actions, tags and so on, don't do the job as good as more modern options.



???

We are talking Digital Performer by Motu? "Scripts, actions, tags"?


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

pinki said:


> ???
> 
> We are talking Digital Performer by Motu? "Scripts, actions, tags"?



Yup. You can even find threads on the subject on this very forum. And of course in the rest of the web 😉


----------



## JonS (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


S1 is fine if you are a hobbyist or just writing music that is not synced to picture. However, if you look at the A-list of film and tv composers they are primarily using DP, Logic and Cubase for a reason. S1 isn’t quite there yet, maybe it will be one day.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 24, 2020)

JonS said:


> S1 is fine if you are a hobbyist or just writing music that is not synced to picture. However, if you look at the A-list of film and tv composers they are primarily using DP, Logic and Cubase for a reason. S1 isn’t quite there yet, maybe it will be one day.



Of course S1 is far from being as loaded as DP(as any other DAW compared to the beast like Digital Performer). And I think the fact that DP and Cubase are the oldest DAWs plays its role, too. 

Also, it seems S1 goes in this "all around" direction. Beta testers were saying that 5th version will be all about scoring for picture(including multi channel audio support). So far it seems they didn't lie.


----------



## pinki (Oct 24, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Yup. You can even find threads on the subject on this very forum. And of course in the rest of the web 😉



Well I'm very familiar with DP and I'm trying to think where I use "Macros , scripts, actions, tags". Please let me know as I'm interested in using these in DP. BTW macros, scripts and tags are part of many "modern" workflows.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 25, 2020)

JohnG said:


> You don't seem to know DP very well or you wouldn't write what you did. The program has leapt in the last couple of years.
> 
> This is about v10.13 so maybe, instead of insisting you are right about a program that you either don't use or don't use regularly, you should drop it. It is clear that you are unfamiliar with the last few years' developments and I am not interested in educating you about them.



I had to catch up on this thread after a busy few days but there's no way he uses DP extensively so was surprised to see the barrage of his posts and pretty much ignored all of them.

I've been similarly using DP for over 15 years but simply wish they'd change a few things...

A willingness to pursue more frequent patches to address bug fixes & minor improvements. In general, it seems they've only averaged one per year.
Just please, please, please...a complete overhaul of their Tracks window simply to improve visualization. The design & font/display has been the same for as long as I can remember and it definitely reminds me of interfaces designed by engineers, not UX designers, and is so outdated.
And this goes for every DAW...just publish Release Notes like any software company so users can read the log of changes outside of installers and understand the alterations. After almost a decade at a major software company, I can not begin to understand why music software companies don't do that...in MOTU's case, they literally could have copy pasted information they put in the installer and published it publicly.
Otherwise, I agree with your posts - this update was a great step forward.


----------



## pinki (Oct 25, 2020)

T-LeffoH said:


> A willingness to pursue more frequent patches to address bug fixes & minor improvements. In general, it seems they've only averaged one per year.



This! x 10000!

Sometimes the bugs are not insignificant and you have to live with them for far too long.


----------



## JonS (Oct 25, 2020)

Thought this would be helpful to post for DP users and people thinking of getting DP:

*Digital Performer 10.13 Read Me

Enhancements introduced in version 10.13

Enhancements and optimizations*


• DP is now Notarized for Catalina.


• Moved the Play column in the chunks list to the left of the name.


• Updated AU, VST2 and VST3 wrappers to return parameter names from effect instances. Updated the "insert type" dialog in DP to get the correct parameter names. This allows VEP to return custom parameter names from each VEP instance (with the updated version of the MAS VEP plug-in from VSL).


• The QuickScribe cursor no longer disappears when in note insert mode. This fixes issues with tool palette selection when the tool palette is open over the score, and improves usability of mouse navigation while using insert mode in denser scores.


• QuickScribe cursor movement and navigation has been sped up, especially in denser projects.


• Addressed a performance bottleneck in projects with a large number of multi-port VIs and associated MIDI tracks (for example 30 VEP plug-ins, each with 48 MIDI ports, and each VEP plug-in with 16 associated MIDI tracks).


• Beat detection has been improved.


• Marker names can now be 255 characters long (instead of only 128).


• The Tracks Overview window will now always break phrases when a new meter event is encountered instead of only doing that in dynamic phrase breaks.


• Added optimizations to speed up scrubbing with audible mode enabled for sequences with large track counts.


• Changed the visibility of the inserts in the Sequence Editor from a per-sequence preference to a global preference.


• Added a preference to control the expanded state of the Clip Editor parameters pane.


• The Tracks Overview is now much more responsive when displaying lots of clips.


• DP is now more likely to be able to successfully open previously unreadable files.


• Double-clicking on names of instrument tracks in the Sequence Editor now opens the first editable insert.


• Improved the ability to open Format-1 Standard MIDI Files that are not compliant with the format specification (because of tempo, time signature, or SMPTE offset meta events in tracks other than the first one).


• Adding and removing tracks is now much faster in projects with large track counts and large numbers of virtual instruments with published MIDI ports.


• As requested by many users, we have restored the bite layering behavior from DP 9.52 that results from deleting samples from the middle of a soundbite (with the resulting earlier bite layered behind the later bite).


• Digital Performer no longer automatically sets sync ports when importing audio files.


• On Windows, DP now employs the system screen resolution setting to calibrate UI scaling so that 100% is reasonable and usable.


• Added shortcuts for scaling from 100% to 200% in 25% increments to the scaling window menu. Also added an advanced command for incrementing/decrementing UI scale by 5%.


• Changed the default Audition Volume for DP from -6 to -12 dB.


• Edits to data in MIDI tracks during playback will no longer mute currently sounding notes if the edits are reasonably far away from the playhead.


• Added a new MIDI Editing preference that allows pitch rulers to show note names on all pitch keys in the ruler. When enabled, if you zoom out the ruler (and the keys get narrow), note names will only appear on white keys. When this pref is disabled, note names only appear on octaves (C3, C4, etc)


• Improved the display of accidentals in MIDI note names, using the proper music notation symbols for sharp/flat. Improve readability, especially at higher vertical zoom levels, regardless of the horizontal zoom.


• When importing clippings, DP will attempt to resolve missing VI MIDI destinations referenced by imported Device Groups.


• DP no longer writes average tempos into soundfile metadata. This addresses issues where third party editing software may use the average tempo approximation to time-stretch sound files incorrectly.


• The splash screen now scales appropriately on Windows based on the system’s screen resolution setting.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 25, 2020)

pinki said:


> This! x 10000!
> 
> Sometimes the bugs are not insignificant and you have to live with them for far too long.



I might be biased from other work experience but it's just bizarre to me.

I've been involved with software companies who have a larger internal user base than MOTU's consumer world and they release a dozen patches per quarter as compared to MOTU's infrequent release habits in a B2C world.

However, I do think all DAW developers in general - not just MOTU - need to adapt to patch more frequently in a way that targets deploying fixes that have very little chance to break existing project files, infrastructure and user experience. The iterative testing, release and user engagement would do far better for themselves and the broader user base than such infrequent releases.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi (Oct 30, 2020)

T-LeffoH said:


> I had to catch up on this thread after a busy few days but there's no way he uses DP extensively so was surprised to see the barrage of his posts and pretty much ignored all of them.
> 
> I've been similarly using DP for over 15 years but simply wish they'd change a few things...
> 
> ...



This is cool that you ignored them, because this is exactly how people make well-weighted assumptions.👍 

Just to add to my point - DP is outdated. This code is 30+ years old(its core at least). Tons of legacy features, tons of features that never got reworked from scratch(and it seems never will). The workflow is painfully slow compared to Cubase even, not to mention S1. If you worked in DP for decades, have all kinds of templates, presets and habits, you can work in it pretty productive. But same can be said about any other DAW. The point is to have advantage(faster and easier workflow with same features) besides of these things. And the only truly convincing selling point(for now) is all-around character of the DAW, which includes good multichannel and sound-to-picture workflows. 

So, from long term perspective I don't see the point to use or recommend it to anyone as there are options with... brighter future and good enough present. If the guy doesn't it, there is nothing I can do ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> This code is 30+ years old(its core at least).


It was completely-rewritten for DP6, which was 2008, so no more than 12 years, not 30.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 31, 2020)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> This is cool that you ignored them, because this is exactly how people make well-weighted assumptions.👍



The points you have tried to make are falling on deaf ears since I, and many others as they've indicated, are not inclined to entertain meandering points.

A workflow is the sum of its parts, not specifically beholden to what one element - in the case you're describing, a piece of software - accomplishes as part of it. The workflow of composing doesn't by virtue of what it is, *even require a DAW*...so beyond the fact that you apparently like Cubase, it's off-topic from this thread.

Maybe you should complain to John Williams about the fact that he writes it all out by hand, then try to berate him about not composing enough music - it would be a better use of your time as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 31, 2020)

MOTU has been hosting informative webinars for the past few months. If anyone wants to see good demonstrations of workflow and features. I don't recall anything about "scripts, actions, and tags" from the ones I have attended, but who knows? https://motu.com/en-us/products/software/dp/webinars/


----------



## T-LeffoH (Oct 31, 2020)

sinkd said:


> MOTU has been hosting informative webinars for the past few months. If anyone wants to see good demonstrations of workflow and features. I don't recall anything about "scripts, actions, and tags" from the ones I have attended, but who knows? https://motu.com/en-us/products/software/dp/webinars/



Thanks for sharing. I'll have to check them out.

I don't think it was mentioned in this thread specifically, but if people are interested in scripting-type workflow optimization with any DAW (or creative software in general) they should consider utilizing QuicKeys or Keyboard Maestro.

Most DAW workflow optimizations are situationally agnostic because the intended optimizations can generally be applied in any DAW with those third-party solutions. _(Made me wonder why Faruh was ranting about just DP...)_

My friends primarily working in music copying have been using those third-party solutions for as far back as I can remember.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 3, 2020)

I just updated. No problems so far. Will chime in if I come across any.


----------



## pinki (Nov 3, 2020)

I updated, wish I could say the same. Seems like one thing gets fixed, another gets broken. I cannot drag any folders in my Template project. I've reported it to Motu but I am loosing the will.


----------



## Philippo (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry came to this rather late in the day. I've been using Performer/Digital Performer since 1985 and while it has its occasional problems I've never jumped ship (although I own and have used other DAWs including the first versions of PT!) as DP has always been ahead of the curve. ProTools even poached some of MOTU's MIDI techs around PT v4 to try to bring it up to DP's level. I guess people's experience will vary depending on how you use the software. One of DP's advantages is its customisability, but perhaps that can put some people off who may prefer simpler choices. It has been sample accurate far longer than any other DAW, and, as has been said before, the Chunks, Virtual Racks and synch features are essential godsends for scoring to picture (as Oscar-winning composers would testify). But Studio One for example might have more attractive features for other forms of music such as songwriting. Workflow is what you make of it. Btw I don't know how DP works on Windows but recently it has been stable on Mac.


----------



## Bohrium (Nov 11, 2020)

Philippo said:


> Btw I don't know how DP works on Windows but recently it has been stable on Mac.


The Windows version is as stable as the Mac version for me. Crashes from time to time but works.


----------



## AEF (May 27, 2021)

I have been demoing it. It was nearly impossible to get started. Nothing made sense, nothing intuitive.

But after plugging away at it, it began to click and now it seems MORE logical to me than other DAWS, bc you are given endless options for your workflow. 

Learning DAWS is like learning a new language. If you are a native Italian speaker (Studio One), then Spanish (Cubase) and French (Logic) are easier to pick up, whereas DP feels like Russian. But once you get it, its there and then you can evaluate the DAW on merits.

Chunks. VRacks. The choice between midi regions and clips. Sequence editor. Endless routing. Run Commands. The most customizable interface around.

Its a great DAW, even for new users, if you take time to learn it. I hope MOTU continues to improve stability and performance.


----------



## Crossroads (May 27, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> I assume PreSonus decided to go with their Show Page in regard of "Live" performance.
> 
> And they actually can add fundamental changes to their software. I watched an interview with main devs of the DAW and they said that, developing Studio One, they've made sure they'll be able to add and change anything in the future(for example, when there is a new tech, method, standart, instrument etc. in the industry). Of course nobody can tell if they were telling the truth, but I don't see any reason not to trust them(why would they lie anyway...).


They were. It's called modular development. A programmer friend (who heads development of a banking app for a big national bank) of mine told me that. Modular development means you can work on one part of a piece of software without interference with code from another part of the software. At least, that's my simplified explanation of it. It's nothing new, but certainly newer than when Cubase and DP came on the market.

In order for these DAWs frameworks to be updated to such a modular environment requires a huge undertaking, almost a complete rewrite of the code. It can be done in steps, but it is a significant effort. It does, however, allow for much faster development. Hence why Studio One is being developed at such a lightning fast pace.

This is my underdeveloped takeaway from his explanation.


----------



## Crossroads (May 27, 2021)

AEF said:


> I have been demoing it. It was nearly impossible to get started. Nothing made sense, nothing intuitive.
> 
> But after plugging away at it, it began to click and now it seems MORE logical to me than other DAWS, bc you are given endless options for your workflow.
> 
> ...


How's interface performance on Windows these days? Because last I tried it, it was supersluggish on Windows.


----------



## Crossroads (May 27, 2021)

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Of course S1 is far from being as loaded as DP(as any other DAW compared to the beast like Digital Performer). And I think the fact that DP and Cubase are the oldest DAWs plays its role, too.
> 
> Also, it seems S1 goes in this "all around" direction. Beta testers were saying that 5th version will be all about scoring for picture(including multi channel audio support). So far it seems they didn't lie.


Honestly I don't even think it is that far behind. Many features are either simplified or implemented so seamlessly they don't seem like features. That's what I like about Studio One. It's a rethink of the old paradigm of DAWs.

I do have to say though, move it with the editable video Presonus!


----------



## AEF (May 27, 2021)

Crossroads said:


> How's interface performance on Windows these days? Because last I tried it, it was supersluggish on Windows.


No clue, im on a Mac.


----------

